
Windows 10 printing breaks due to Microsoft June 2020 updates - aspenmayer
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-printing-breaks-due-to-microsoft-june-2020-updates/
======
aspenmayer
> Windows 10 users are reporting that they are unable to print using devices
> from multiple vendors after installing updates for Windows 10 versions 1903,
> 1909, and 2004 devices released on June 9, 2020.

> KB4560960 and KB4557957, the updates causing these issues, are cumulative
> updates that were released on Tuesday with security fixes for multiple
> Windows 10 components, as well as improvements and fixes for various Windows
> 10 features.

